# Angelschein in Deutschland?!?



## TitusFox (30. Mai 2006)

hallo boardies,

ich habe einige fragen an euch die mich schon ne ganze weile beschäftigen, mir aber keiner so richtig beantworten kann;+ 

folgendes....

wenn ein niederländischer angler hier in deutschland angeln möchte muss er sich eine tageskarte holen (ganz normal)! ich gehe mal davon aus das es genügt wenn er den niederländischen jahresfischereischein (sportvisakte) vorweisen kann um an die tageskarte zu kommen!

wie ist es jetzt geregelt wenn ich als deutscher nicht-besitzer eines  deutschen angelscheines nach holland fahre und mir dort eine niederländische jahresfischereikarte kaufe oder über das internet bestelle...darf ich damit hier auch tageskarten erwerben und angeln? kann ich damit vielleicht sogar aktiv einem verein beitreten oder mir gar diesen schein umschreiben lassen?;+ 

wenn ich z.b. einen autoführerschein im ausland mache kann ich den ja hier auch umschreiben lassen

soweit ich weiss ist es ja seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr möglich hier so einen jahresfischereischein zu erwerben....man muss eine prüfung ablegen!

es ist ja so das man als deutsche angler in den niederlanden selbst wenn man einen deutschen angelschein hat sich die sportvisakte kaufen muss (soweit ich weiss)

wenn jetzt ein niederländer nach deutschland zieht......muss er dann hier einen angelschein machen um angeln zu dürfen oder genügt die sportvisakte?

habe die niederländer genommen weil ich da ein bissel plan hab......selbstverständlich ist das in einigen anderen ländern genauso.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und habt vielleicht ein paar info´s

vielen lieben dank im vorraus

mfg T.F. |wavey:


----------



## mcdreyer (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Morgen also das geht nicht so einfach dann würde ich ja mit meiner sportfischkarte aus NL auch zum Forellenpuff hier gehn dürfen wenn das ginge und diese vor zeigen !!!! Ich denke mal das sich Angler aus dem ausland hier ne lizenz für ne gewisse zeit eventuell kaufen könnten aber deine variante halte ich für unmöglich. Denn du kannst die sportfischkarte nicht mit einem Bundesfischereinschein vergleichen denn der unterschied zwischen denn beiden scheinen kennste ja selber für unseren muss man ne prüfung hinlegen und in NL kauft man sich die sportfischkarte für 19,50 !!! Dir nützt es ja im Ausland auch nix wenn du denn Deutschen Fischereischein Besitzt da musste dir auch für geld eine lizens erwerben und meist noch für das gewässer eine wochenkarte zumindest dazu besorgen.

Hoffe ich liege da richtig falls nicht belehrt mich ruhig denn man lernt ja nie aus.....


----------



## TitusFox (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

soweit ich das weiss und auch schon von ein paar anglern erfahren habe genügt es wenn sich ein ausländer der im besitz eines angelscheines seines landes ist eine tages/wochenkarte besorgt!

kann auch sein das sich das geändert hat!

ein fischereischen ist am ende doch genauso ein staatliches dokument wie ein führerschein oder? und einen führerschen muss man als ausländer doch hier auch nicht neu machen wenn er einen besitzt oder?


----------



## Fotomanni (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Also kann das in den einzelnen Bundesländern anders geregelt sein. 

In Hessen ist es so:

Wer fischen will braucht einen Fischereischein. Auch als Ausländer. Den Fischereischein bekommt man wenn man die staatliche Fischerprüfung abgelegt hat. Allerdings gibt es nach §28 Abs.2 Hessisches Fischereigesetz einige Ausnahmen:



> (2) Von der Ablegung der Fischerprüfung sind befreit:
> ...
> 5. Personen, die im Inland keinen Wohnsitz haben oder die dem Diplomatischen Corps angehören und im Besitz eines ausländischen Fischereischeines sind, soweit besondere Gründe für eine Ablehnung nicht erkennbar sind.


 
 Entscheidend ist also der Wohnsitz im Inland. Wer hier wohnt, dem hilft die sportvisakte gar nichts.


----------



## TitusFox (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

gut dann nochmal anders gefragt.........es gibt ja hier in deutschland auch ne menge angler die damals einen jahresfischereischen der bundesrepublik gekauft haben und diesen verlängern lassen können ohne eine fischereiprüfung abzulegen! gewohnheitsrecht oder wie man das auch immer nennt! wie ist das nun wenn ein niederländer nach deutschland zieht der gewohnheitsmässig schon immer mit seiner visakte angelt?

somit würde es auch bedeuten das "heinz mustermann" der deutscher ist, aber arbeitsbedingt in holland wohnt hier mit seiner sportvisakte angeln dürfte oder?


----------



## Fotomanni (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				TitusFox schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das nun wenn ein niederländer nach deutschland zieht der gewohnheitsmässig schon immer mit seiner visakte angelt?



Keine Ahnung. Das kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, wie die jeweilige untere Fischereibehörde das Gesetz auslegt.



			
				TitusFox schrieb:
			
		

> somit würde es auch bedeuten das "heinz mustermann" der deutscher ist, aber arbeitsbedingt in holland wohnt hier mit seiner sportvisakte angeln dürfte oder?



Dem Wortlaut des Gesetzes nach müßte das gehen. Ob es auch im Sinn des Gesetzes ist ist dann eine andere Frage.


----------



## angeltreff (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Der Reihe nach: Wer als Ausländer in Deutschland angeln will braucht natürlich die Gewässerkarte. So wie jeder, denn diese stellt ja der Eigentümer des Gewässers aus. Die Frage ist jedoch, ob er überhaupt darf und wenn ja wie genau. Das hängt dann vom Bundesland ab (ich liebe diesen überdrehten Föderalismus) - hier gibt es eine Übersicht:
http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/was_denn_noch_.html

Als Deutscher nützt Dir die Sportvisakte nichts hierzulande. Den Behörden gegenüber zählt der Wohnsitz. Umschreiben geht auch nicht, die Beamten wissen, dass man diesen in Holland einfach kaufen kann. 

Wenn ein Holländer nach Deutschland zieht (machen die sowas?  ) hängt es wieder vom Bundesland ab, ob er die Fischereiprüfung ablegen muss. Beispiel dazu die Spätaussiedler aus Russland. In vielen Bundesländern müssen die ebenfalls die Prüfung machen.


----------



## kea (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Es ist eine Frage des Wohnsitzes. Die Bestimmungen gehen immer davon aus, wo Du Deinen ersten Wohnsitz hast. In NRW gelten Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer solange, bis sie verlängert werden müssen. Dann wird der Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung verlangt.


----------



## TitusFox (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

habe mir die seite die "angeltreff" gepostet hat man angesehen und finde das schon recht interessant!

z.b.

*Berlin
*Wenn der Ausländer ein Dokument vorweisen kann, das ihn als Angler ausweist, bekommt er die Fischereierlaubnis für die Berliner Gewässer.

*Hessen
*Jeder Ausländer kann in Hessen den Fischereischein erwerben (ohne Prüfung), sofern er nachweisen kann, dass er in seiner Heimat den Fischfang ausübt.

....usw.

also kauft sich ein ausländer in seinem heimatland einen fischereischein für 9,50€ bevor er hier urlaub mach und darf hier angeln. hingegen muss ich der hier wohnt (auch hier geboren ist) ein riesen aufstand betreiben und ne menge geld bezahlen bevor ich hier angeln darf

ist ja wieder ganz normal für deutschland #d .....prima#6 


danke euch für die schnellen antworten!

mfg T.F.


----------



## angeltreff (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Ja, das ist so. Bis auf Deutschland und Österreich wird in keinem weiteren Land dieser Welt verbindlich eine Prüfung gefordert. 
Problematisch wird es für einen Ausländer wenn er, wie z.B. in Berlin, "_ein Dokument_" vorweisen soll. Stelle ich mir z.B. für einen Ami schwierig vor, denn da gibt es kein wie auch immer aussehendes "Dokument". Wie das gelöst wird weiß ich auch nicht, eventuell reicht es ja einen Blinker auf den Amtstisch zu werfen ...


----------



## taildancer (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

...und dann gibts noch den tourischein in macpom!


----------



## TitusFox (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

naja dann werde ich der frau merkel mal einen neuen text für unsere nationalhymne vorschlagen......"einigkeit und recht und *FREIHEIT*" trifft es wohl nicht mehr so ganz......"einigkeit und recht und vorschrift für den bürokratenstaat danach *müsst* ihr alle leben" schon etwas besser!
wenn die herrschaften schon eine wärung für die gesamte EU einführen dann dürfte es wohl auch kein problem sein wieder ein jahresfischereischein hier einzuführen!
ich persönlich halte diese fischereiprüfung hier für quatsch!
das ist die reinste geldmache!
ein deutscher der gerne angeln möchte bekommt von der regierung wieder so hohe auflagen das er am ende sein vorhaben lässt weil es einfach viel zu aufwendig ist!

kennt hier einer die zahlen von denen die im jahr einen angelschein machen?
sind die zunehmend gleichbleibend oder rückläufig?

jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder der punkt.......es wird viel unsinn am wasser getrieben wenn man sich einfach nur einen schein kaufen kann!

der unsinn wird am wasser gemacht egal ob mit oder ohne schein!
ein 18j der grade sein führerschein macht fährt ja auch konsiquent 100kmh wo es erlaubt ist oder wie?


----------



## Mikesch (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				TitusFox schrieb:
			
		

> naja dann werde ich der frau merkel mal einen neuen text für unsere nationalhymne vorschlagen......"einigkeit und recht und *FREIHEIT*" trifft es wohl nicht mehr so ganz......"einigkeit und recht und vorschrift für den bürokratenstaat danach *müsst* ihr alle leben" schon etwas besser!
> wenn die herrschaften schon eine wärung für die gesamte EU einführen dann dürfte es wohl auch kein problem sein wieder ein jahresfischereischein hier einzuführen!
> ...


Frau Merkel wird das wohl nicht interessieren |rolleyes , Fischereirecht ist Länderrecht und kein Bundesrecht #h |znaika:


----------



## tapaesser (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				TitusFox schrieb:
			
		

> ich persönlich halte diese fischereiprüfung hier für quatsch!
> das ist die reinste geldmache!
> ein deutscher der gerne angeln möchte bekommt von der regierung wieder so hohe auflagen das er am ende sein vorhaben lässt weil es einfach viel zu aufwendig ist!
> 
> ...



und ich möchte gerne jagen gehen. Würde auch bestimmt keinen Quatsch mit den dazu notwendigen Waffen machen....


es gibt nun mal Regeln und Gesetze in der BRD.
Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder das machen würde was er will.
Wer das nicht akzeptiert, kann die BRD ja auch verlassen.
In unserem Verein bekommen Ausländer ohne Deutschen Sportfischereischein keine Tages- oder Gastkarte für die Vereinsgewässer und das sind immerhin 32 Stck. .


----------



## angeltreff (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> In unserem Verein bekommen Ausländer ohne Deutschen Sportfischereischein keine Tages- oder Gastkarte für die Vereinsgewässer und das sind immerhin 32 Stck. .



Jungs, ich bin stolz auf Euch. |kopfkrat


----------



## TitusFox (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> und ich möchte gerne jagen gehen. Würde auch bestimmt keinen Quatsch mit den dazu notwendigen Waffen machen....
> 
> 
> es gibt nun mal Regeln und Gesetze in der BRD.
> ...


 

*RICHTIG! *von einer schusswaffe geht ja auch die gleiche gefahr aus wie von einer angel!|uhoh:  die vorstellung ist schon recht interessant....."ein angler steht mit seiner rute und der lebensgefährlichen warthose in der bank um sie zu überfallen"...der wird bestimmt erfolg haben:q .... nee nee mal im ernst bin der meinung das dein vergleich etwas hinkt!
obwohl......hast recht mit dem verlassen der brd......selbst das jagen ist in anderen ländern leichter möglich (ohne einen so grossen aufwand zu betreiben)!
also auswandern!

da merkt man aber auch wieder wie freundlich das deutsche recht zu seinem volk ist....es wird keiner gezwungen hier zu bleiben.....jeder hat ja immerhin das recht das land zu verlassen|kopfkrat 

traurig 

naja egal wie....das hat ja im grunde nur noch entfernt was mit meinen zu anfang gestellten fragen zu tun....leider bin ich wieder zu weit abgeschweift|rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden 

also wenn hier noch einer was stichhaltiges liefern kann so wie "angeltreff" wäre ich sehr dankbar#6


----------



## DonCamile (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Ich hab das schon einmal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben es geht um einen Angelpuff wo Leute ohne Fischereischein geangelt haben.

*Ich bin für einen Fischereischein mit Prüfung für alle in der ganzen EU nach dem ich dies gesehen habe.*

Ich war dort ... am eröffnungstag ... hab aber nicht geangelt nach dem ich folgendes miterleben durfte :r :

Ein Mann stand mit Weib auf einem Betonweg am Gewässer (nicht erlaubt) und schmiss seine dort geliehene Angel aus. Direkt hinter ihm in etwa 2m Höhe war der Balkon des Biergarten der war natürlich proppen voll ,is ja klar Neueröffnung und die Leute schauten diesem Mann zu.
Natürlich war dieser Mann auch schräg von der Seite zu sehen also 

so ca. 200 Leute konnten diesen Mann sehen !!!.

Er hatte natürlich sofort eine Forelle dran übergab nun die Angel seiner Freundin oder Frau. Sie drillte nun und er machte Fotos von ihr... klick klick klick...
Als die Forelle gelandet wurde (ohne Kescher verboten) stiess sie noch ein paar mal vor den Betonweg und wurde dann an der Angel hängend, lebend ,mindestens 5 minuten Fotografisch festgehalten... klick klick klick
Dann befreite sich die Forelle vom Haken und wurde mit Fusstritten daran gehindert wieder ins Wasser zu springen.
Einen Fischtöter hatte man nicht dabei ,somit wurde die Forelle mit dem Kopf auf den Beton geschlagen bis sie nicht mehr zuckte.
Darauf folgte der Gang zum Wiegen und bezahlen und um die geliehene Rute wieder abzugeben.

Mir schmeckte danach mein Weizenbier nicht mehr und die Leute an den Nachbartischen *sprachen von den Anglern die natürlich Tierquäler sind*.
Die Leute bejubelten nun die Fische die nicht richtig gehakt waren und ihre Freiheit wiedererlangen konnten.

*Natürlich war da Neueröffnung und die Anlage ist überrannt worden keiner hätte da mit soviel Leuten gerechnet, aber mein Bedarf an diesen Anlagen im allgemeinen ist gedeckt.*
*Es gibt schon unvernünftige Menschen ...*

Ferner muss ich sagen wenn das Angeln in den neuen Bundesländern genauso abläuft wo es diese Touristenangelscheine gibt dann Gute Nacht.


Gruss von einem traurigen Don Camile


----------



## NorbertF (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Leider werden deutsche Bürger hier nicht gleichgestellt mit Bürgern anderer Nationalität.
In der Tat kann jeder Nicht-Deutsche jederzeit einen Angelschein erwerben (also vom Bundesland),nicht aber ein Deutscher.
Auch kann der Ausländer dies in jedem Rathaus tun, wie er grad lustig ist. Der Deutsche hingegen muss das an seinem Erstwohnsitz machen, auch am ZWeitwohnsitz geht es nicht.
Hab ich alles schon hinter mir, da gibts nix zu lachen.

Die ganze Geschichte ist so:
ich hab 7 Jahre in München gewohnt, aber am Wochenende am Heimatort meiner Eltern (120 km) geangelt und war dort auch im Verein. Wohnsitz war nur München wegen dem Flughafen, ich war immer die ganze Woche unterwegs.
Mein Vater wollte mir einfach meinen Schein verlängern lassen, wurde abgelehnt, muss ich in München machen. Am Heimatort meines Vaters war man sich unsicher und hat im Landratsamt angerufen. Dort wurde das so beschieden. Desweiteren meinte der gute Herr im Landratsamt die Gemeinde möge doch überlegen mir den Zweitwohnsitz zu streichen, könnte ja sein dass ich mal arbeitslos werde und dann kämen ja Belastungen auf sie zu.
Also zusätzlich mal kurz das Grundgesetz (Recht auf Freizügigkeit) durch das Fischereirecht ausgehebelt?
Das war mir etwas zuviel und ich hab an die Bayerische Staatsregierung (direkt an Herrn Stoiber) geschrieben und sogar Antwort bekommen. Im Landratsamt vor Ort spuckt man nun leisere Töne, aber meinen Schein musste ich doch in München verlängern. Musste extra nen Tag Urlaub nehmen haha.

So ist das deutsche Fischereirecht. Und wer das auch noch gut findet der tut mir ehrlich leid. Wahrscheinlich deutsch aufgewachsen und fühlt sich nicht wohl ohne Bevormundung....mittlerweile fische ich fast nur noch in Frankreich weils mir dermassen aufn Keks geht mit den ganzen hirnlosen Vorschriften, aber das wisst ihr ja 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## tapaesser (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

So und nun zum Thema Jagd.

Keiner geht davon aus das man mit Waffen tötet. Zumindest keinen Menschen.

Man soll lernen die Kreatur zu schätzen.

Nicht draufhalten und verwunden. 
Nein, wenn dann ein Todesschuss.
Alles Andere ist Quälerei.
Das lernen wir auch im Angelkurs.
Schnell ran, abmachen und tot.
Ist auch okay so, wenn man den Fisch mitnehmen will.

Nur, Du stellst mich hier lächlich hin, was ist mit den Kuttern, da angeln Leute, ohne Schein, noch nie ne Rute in der Hand unh haken den Nachbarn.


Verletzung pur.  Oder ?


----------



## TitusFox (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

als erstes.....ich möchte hier um gottes willen keine volksverhetzung betreiben oder mich wichtig machen*! ! !*habe das thema nur mal interessant gefunden und auch die meinungen die da kommen! es ist ja jedem freigestell wie er das händelt! fakt ist das ich hier keinen schein mache und hier auch nicht angeln werde sofern die konditionen nicht etwas attraktiver gestaltet werden!

@ DonCamile: sowas ist wahrlich sehr traurig.....allerdings ist eine fischereiprüfung ganz bestimmt keine sicherheit dafür das sowas nicht mehr passiert!!! ich z.b. besitze keinen bundesfischereischein und angel in holland....bin ich deshalb ein schlechterer angler? es liegt doch an jedem selbst wie er sich den tieren gegenüber verhält! wenn die herrschaften wie von dir beschrieben nicht soweit denken können das es unrecht ist was sie tun ändert da auch keine prüfung oder kein schein was dran!

@ NorbertF: #6 

@ tapaesser: tut mir leid.....will dich sicherlich nicht lächerlich darstellen!
du schreibst "Man soll lernen die Kreatur zu schätzen".....das sehe ich nicht anders! ich brauche aber nicht so einen "hansel" der mich da wochenlang vollblubbt und am ende zu mir sagt...."herzilchen glückwunsch...hast bestanden"! soweit ich weiss werden in deutschland auch schnellkurse (im internet zu finden) angeboten.....ein wochenende oder so......in dieser zeit kann doch auch net das ganze wissen was man braucht vermittelt werden! dem entsprechend heisst es doch das man sich selber schlau machen muss! es wird sogar zugesichert das das lehrgangsgeld wieder zurück erstattet wird bei nicht bestehen.......wer gibt das geld freiwillig wieder zurück was er verdient? somit besteht doch denke ich jeder da oder nicht (egal ob mit oder ohne dem wissen)?#c  geldmache!


----------



## Forellenfreund (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

@ tapaesser +  Don Camile

Wie Angeltreff schon sagte ... Mann kann stolz auf euch sein. 
So verhält sich ein richtiger deutscher.

Und die Regelung in eurem Verein Tapasesser...dafür ein dickes  #r

Besonders wenn man bedenkt das wahrscheinlich einige aus dem Verein schon mal Kistenweise Filet aus Norwegen mit nach Hause geschleppt haben.

Unglaublich .. aber so eine doppelmoral erlebt man von manchen nicht nur beim Angeln ... armes Deutschland... ;+ ;+ 

Ein Fischerreischein bringt überhaupt nichts ... und auf garkeinen Fall ändert der die Zustände an Forellenbordellen. Es gibt Leute die benehmen sich und manche eben nicht. 
Kann mich noch gut an die Zustände vor ca. 5 Jahren erinnern als ich meinen Schein in so ner Kneipe gemacht habe. Die hälfte wahr nach 30 Minuten im Vollrausch und nicht mehr ansprechbar ... Aber fast alle haben den schein bekommen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich. Was da abgefragt wird oder gelehrt wird hat mir für meine Angelkarriere so rein garnichts gebracht. Eher im Gegenteil.

Angeln und die Kreatur Fisch zu würdigen lernt man indem man mit  erfahreneren und ethisch korrekten  Anglern auf die Jagd geht.

So läuft es im übrigen ja auch in JEDEM anderen Land außer D und Ö. 


Aber nun .. .


Gruß

Sven .. der manchmal nicht stolz ist ein deutscher zu sein ...


----------



## TitusFox (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fischerreischein bringt überhaupt nichts ... und auf garkeinen Fall ändert der die Zustände an Forellenbordellen.


 
dachte schon das ich mit der meinung allein dastehe |supergri #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

@DonCamile

Hat Dir dein Weizenbier trotz der eigentlich dort geltenden Bestimmungen, denn wirklich nicht mehr geschmeckt!? :q #h

Stand da denn nicht der examinierte "Betreuer" mit seiner voller Auszeichnungen gesäumten Angelweste? |muahah:

http://www.zum-anglerpark.de/content/e910/index_ger.html

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## DonCamile (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

@Forellenfreund
Geh mal die Fragen durch die heute zur Prüfung gehören ,ich denke es ist nicht mehr so einfach die Prüfung zu bestehen.

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php Fischerprüfung

Und ausserdem ist da ja auch noch der Lehrgang Pflicht jedenfalls bei uns in Hessen  (34 Stunden)


----------



## DonCamile (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @DonCamile
> 
> Hat Dir dein Weizenbier trotz der eigentlich dort geltenden Bestimmungen, denn wirklich nicht mehr geschmeckt!? :q #h
> 
> ...


 
Der stand an der Waage und zum Kassieren da.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				TitusFox schrieb:
			
		

> *RICHTIG! *von einer schusswaffe geht ja auch die gleiche gefahr aus wie von einer angel!|uhoh: die vorstellung ist schon recht interessant....."ein angler steht mit seiner rute und der lebensgefährlichen warthose in der bank um sie zu überfallen"...der wird bestimmt erfolg haben:q .... nee nee mal im ernst bin der meinung das dein vergleich etwas hinkt!
> obwohl......hast recht mit dem verlassen der brd......selbst das jagen ist in anderen ländern leichter möglich (ohne einen so grossen aufwand zu betreiben)!
> also auswandern!
> 
> ...


 
Also:
Du schreibst in deinen Post´s ganz richtig das sich AUSLÄNDER (ohne jede wertung oder diskriminierung- rein Sachlich!!!) hier gastkarten auch ohne DEUTSCHEN JAHRESFISCHEREISCHEIN kaufen können.
Dann weiß ich nicht wie du (als DEUTSCHER!!) denkst du kannst dir in Holland ne Karte kaufen kannst (ohne JFS ((jahresfischereischein)) und damit dann hier gastkarten kaufen!?
in deinem Pass steht: Staatsangehörigkeit: DEUTSCH (oder???)
und schon gilt das "recht" für DICH nichtmehr.
Ausserdem macht man ja nicht den Fischereischein um sich das KAUFEN von lizenzen zu ermöglichen, sondern um den sachkundenachweiß zu liefern das du ahnung von der Materie hast was dann wiederum VORRAUSSETZUNG ist um hier in Deutschland LEGAL fischen zu dürfen (karten für das jeweilige Gewässer voprrausgesetzt!)


ob jemand auswandert wegen dieser regelung glaub ich kaum, es sei denn er will auch noch ohne Waffenschein in der weltgeschichte rumballern, dann vielleicht!!

die gesetze sind streng, manchmal auch wirr, aber nicht ohne sinn und verstand gemacht!!

Also:
prüfung, JFS, Verein oder öffentliche gewässerkarten kaufen und dann legal und entspannt seinem hobby (oder der nahrungsbeschaffung) nachgehen!!

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Forellenfreund (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Unfassbar ... aber nun ..  :c :c 

@Don Camille....

Ich werde mich jetzt sicher nicht da beim Blinker anmelden um mir nochmal die Fragen anzuschauen die ich mir da mal eben ins Kurzzeitgedächtnis reingeprügelt habe vor 6 Jahren. Klar ein paar mußte man da lernen... Aber wie gesagt ... ich habe davon genau noch 0,0 % in meinem Kopf. ALLES was ich übers angeln weiss habe ich mir von andern Anglern abgeschaut, mir erklären lassen oder in büchern bzw. Zeitschrifften gelesen. 
Kann mich noch gut an eine Frage erinnern in der man auswendig lernen mußte wieviel Scheine ein Gewässerbesitzer austeilen muß ... oder irgendwie in dem Wortlaut. So ganz nach dem Motto .. wenn wir faules Beamtenpack uns in der Fischerreibehörde schon so einen Schwachsinn ausdenken dann soll es auch irgendwer lernen. Oder die komischen Fischkarten... will einen Angler sehen der Anhand seines Lernens dieser Karten seinen ersten Döbel oder Aland zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann.

Aber nun .. viel schlimmer lieber Don Camile ist doch eigentlich das Deutschland das EINZIGE  Land 

( ok Österreich auch noch .. aber die gehören ja auch irgendwo zu uns ...  )

AUF DER WELT ist in dem es einen solchen Schwachsinn gibt. 
Was ist mit den Schweden, Norwegern, Holländern, Finnen, Spaniern... etc. die alle das angeln von ihren Vätern und Freunden beigebracht bekommen...?
machen die alle etwas falsch...??? 

Macht dich das in keiner Weise stutzig ...??

Also mich schon ... 

Wenn Angelfreunde aus den Staaten zu mir kommen und mit mir an den Rhein kommen mußt Du mal deren Gesichter sehen wenn ich ihnen das Prozedere erkläre um einen Gastschein für sie zu bekommen.
Und noch schlimmer ist es eigentlich wenn jemand norwegische Freunde hat und diese hier angeln wollen. Die verstehen doch die Welt nicht mehr .... Ganz Deutschland angelt fleißig dort und schleppt tonnenweise Filets aus dem Land und hier sollen sie bei der Fischereibehörde antanzen...?? 

Ich kann wirklich nur sagen ... armes armes Deutschland... #t 

@ Boot Angler...


Dazu schreibe ich besser nichts .. 

als ich mir Deinen Text durchgelesen habe war ich kurz davor von meinem Bürostuhl  aufzustehen und spontan die Nationalhymne zu singen. 

Du bist wahrlich stolz auf DEUTSCHE Tugenden , DEUTSCHE Disziplin; DEUTSCHE Gesetze  und den DEUTSCHEN Angelschein... gell...?   |supergri 

#h


----------



## TitusFox (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> Du schreibst in deinen Post´s ganz richtig das sich AUSLÄNDER (ohne jede wertung oder diskriminierung- rein Sachlich!!!) hier gastkarten auch ohne DEUTSCHEN JAHRESFISCHEREISCHEIN kaufen können.
> Dann weiß ich nicht wie du (als DEUTSCHER!!) denkst du kannst dir in Holland ne Karte kaufen kannst (ohne JFS ((jahresfischereischein)) und damit dann hier gastkarten kaufen!?
> in deinem Pass steht: Staatsangehörigkeit: DEUTSCH (oder???)
> ...


 
mir geht es in erster linie darum das der z.b. niederländische schein doch tatsächlich ein vollwertiger und dem deutschen gleichgesetzter angelschein zu sein scheint! sonst dürfte der niederländer doch auch nicht mit diesem papier hier angeln oder? warum soll ich nicht auch mit diesem schein hier angeln dürfen? weil das geld nicht in eine deutsche kasse gewandert ist?

um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen....

ein pole kauft sich einen jahresfischereischein in polen.......darf in polen und in deutschland angeln (wenn er dem entsprechend eine tages/wochenkarte für das gewässer hat wo er angeln möchte) 

ein ein niederländer kauft sich einen jahresfischereischein in den niederlanden.......darf in den niederlanden und in deutschland angeln (wenn er dem entsprechend eine tages/wochenkarte für das gewässer hat wo er angeln möchte)

usw.

(in anderen ländern kosten die jahresfischereischeine sogut wie garnix!!!)

ein deutscher legt diese super dolle angelprüfung für ein schweine geld ab und darf in deutschland angeln!PUNKT! möchte er gerne in polen, den niederlanden, schweden, norwegen usw. angeln kauft er sich einen jahresfischereischein + tages/wochenkarte in dem land!

also.....ausser in deutschland angeln is nix möglich mit dem schei** ding!

jetzt kommt noch dazu......die 9,50€ die ein ausländer in den niederlanden bezahlt um einen jahresfischereischen zu erwerben fliessen vollständig in neuen fischbesatz! was passiert in deutschland mit dem geld für den *BUNDES*fischereischen? bekommt das geld der jeweilige verein wo die prüfung abgelegt wurde und wird es für besatz oder gewässerpflege genutzt? oder fliesst das geld wie es der name schon aussagt in die länderkassen und verschwindet somit?(hab keine ahnung würde da gerne aufgeklärt werden)

warum wird das im zuge der eu nicht gleich gesetzt und deutschland führt ebenfalls wieder einen solchen jahresfischereischein ein?
ist das vielleicht zu einfach......zu wenig papierkrieg?#c 
keiner kann mir erzählen das diese prüfung ausschlaggebend für das verhalten eines anglers ist!
Forellenfreund hat voll und ganz recht.....


			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln und die Kreatur Fisch zu würdigen lernt man indem man mit erfahreneren und ethisch korrekten Anglern auf die Jagd geht.


 ..... und nicht durch das ablegen einer prüfung!

nee sorry leute das is mir alles zu hoch #d 

fakt ist das die niederlande dem so *gut *durchdacht und strukturiertem deutschland in dieser beziehung einen grossen schritt vorraus sind!#6 
die lassen keinen ausländer frei bei sich angeln! sie nutzen die einnahmen für die förderung des hobby´s, sport´s ect. angeln was in meinen augen sinn macht!

ps: ich diskriminiere hier keine ausländer sondern äussere meine meinung zu meinem heimatland! #q


----------



## TitusFox (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Boot Angler...
> 
> 
> Dazu schreibe ich besser nichts ..
> ...


 
boah alter mach sowas ja nicht nochmal.......ich hab hier gesessen und tränen gelacht#6

wobei so witzig is das alles garnet....die glauben alle fest dran


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Unfassbar ... aber nun .. :c :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wenn du meinen post incl der klsammer gelesen hast (was ich nach deiner aussage hier mal bezweifel....)|uhoh: 
geht es darum das ER als deutscher sich in Holland nen Schein kaufen wollte um wiederum in DEUTSCHLAND zu angeln!!!!
das hat weiß gott nix mit auf deutschland stehen oder so zu tun, sondern es geht darum das mitmenschen anderer länder sich hier eine gastkarte OHNE prüfung kaufen können, da es dort sowas nicht gibt!!!!!
und das keine lücke im gesetz ist damit deutsche "angler" ohne fischereischein auch "legal" fischen können....
mehr nicht.

also schenk dir dein "stolz auf Deutsche tugenden"scheiß!!!!

erst RICHTIG lesen, DANN drüber nachdenken und DANN schreiben mein gutser!!!

grüße 

Mirco

*PS: FORELLENFREUND leere mal dein postfach, habe dir ne PN geschickt...*
*will mein text nicht unbedingt HIER schreiben!!!*


----------



## Forellenfreund (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

@Boot Angler

Habe Deinen Text inklusive Klammer gelesen. 
Unterstelle Dir ja auch nicht mal den Ansatz von ausländerfeindlichkeit.
Mir geht es um den Sinn eines DEUTSCHEN Fischerreischeins mit Prüfung den es für mich nunmal nicht gibt. 
Für Dich aber anscheinend schon.




			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem macht man ja nicht den Fischereischein um sich das KAUFEN von lizenzen zu ermöglichen, sondern um den sachkundenachweiß zu liefern das du ahnung von der Materie hast was dann wiederum VORRAUSSETZUNG ist um hier in Deutschland LEGAL fischen zu dürfen (karten für das jeweilige Gewässer voprrausgesetzt!)



Muß gestehen das ich aus genau dem Grund den Schein gemacht habe ... um mir das KAUFEN von Lizenzen zu ermöglichen ... aus keinem anderen Grund.
Den einzigen Sachkundenachweis den ich erbracht habe damals war das ich es 4 mal geschafft habe mich, zu Zeiten in denen normalerweise nur Arbeitslose Zeit haben, in eine vollkommen versiffte und vollgequalmte Kneipe zu begeben ohne an einem Lungenödem qualvoll einzugehen.




			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> die gesetze sind streng, manchmal auch wirr, aber nicht ohne sinn und verstand gemacht!!



|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Siehst Du .. Du siehst Sinn .. ich nicht ... aber vielleicht klärst Du mich ja noch auf warum gerade wir deutschen als einzige auf der Welt so etwas brauchen.


PS: Postfach ist frei....! 

Cheers


Sven


----------



## DonCamile (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> 
> Siehst Du .. Du siehst Sinn .. ich nicht ... aber vielleicht klärst Du mich ja noch auf warum gerade wir deutschen als einzige auf der Welt so etwas brauchen.
> 
> ...


 
*Warum brauchen das das die anderen nicht ?*
Ich hab in Ungarn z.b. viele Einheimische Angler gesehen die haben den Fisch abgehakt nicht betäubt und einfach hinter sich auf die Wiese geschmissen. als sie tot waren haben sie sie eingesammelt und in eine Tüte gesteckt.
Ob dort eine Seerose geschützt ist oder nicht das ist denen egal ,man sollte einen einheitlichen Standard einführen für die ganze EU.
*Während meines Lehrgangs zum Fischereischein sind Themen durchgenommen worden :*
Geschützte Pflanzen am Ufer ,geschützte Pflanzen im Wasser ,Frosch und Grötenkunde ,Vögel ,Wasserschlangen
(nicht nur Kreuzotter , Natter,  Blindschleichen) ,Eidechsen ,Feuersalamander usw. ,Muscheln ,Krebse , usw. usw.
*Und das ist auch gut so !*


----------



## TitusFox (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum brauchen das das die anderen nicht ?*
> Ich hab in Ungarn z.b. viele Einheimische Angler gesehen die haben den Fisch abgehakt nicht betäubt und einfach hinter sich auf die Wiese geschmissen. als sie tot waren haben sie sie eingesammelt und in eine Tüte gesteckt.
> Ob dort eine Seerose geschützt ist oder nicht das ist denen egal ,man sollte einen einheitlichen Standard einführen für die ganze EU.
> *Während meines Lehrgangs zum Fischereischein sind Themen durchgenommen worden :*
> ...


 
aha aha......hmm "Geschützte Pflanzen am Ufer usw"......dafür brauchst du einen fischereischen um zu wissen was geschützt ist und was nicht?
der rest darf platt gemacht werden?

ich persönlich finde das man die natur im ganzen achten sollte (und das obwohl ich nicht den Lehrgang zum Fischereischein hab *unheimlich oder?#t*) 

leute die fische ohne sinn und verstand hinter sich werfen und so sterben lassen kann man mit dem lehrgang zum fischereischen bekehren....sehr interessant!|uhoh: 

dann bin ich dafür das kinderschänder einen lehrgang im umgang mit kindern ablegen! so eine prüfung löst ja viele probleme scheinbar :q


----------



## DonCamile (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

@TitusFox

*Ja ich glaube immer noch das man Leute bekehren kann in dem man ihnen Sachlagen richtig erklärt.Selbst wenn sie es von Jugend an nicht gelernt haben.*
*Im Gegensatz zu vielen Tierarten kann der Mensch leicht dazu lernen wenn er nur will !!!!*

Geh halt weiter in Holland angeln dich zwingt ja keiner es in Deutschland zu tun


----------



## TitusFox (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

@ DonCamile

jap genau das werde ich auch machen insofern sich hier nix ändert! :q
bezahle sehr gerne die 10€ in holland um dort angeln zu dürfen! 

finde deine aussage nicht sehr fördernd für jungangler bzw. solche die es gerne werden möchten!


----------



## DonCamile (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

@TitusFox

In Hessen kann wenn jemand Sachkenntnisse (Fischereischen) nachgewiesen hat einen Gehilfen mitnehmen sei es Jugendlicher oder Erwachsener. Dem man die Sache ordentlich beibringen kann. Er darf mit einer Angel angeln und drillen nur darf er den Fisch nicht töten.
Mit meiner abgelegtem Sachkundenachweis kann ich also Jungangler an das wunderschöne Hobby heranführen !!!!!

Grüsse Don


----------



## Fidde (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Hallo, mal was anderes zu dem Thema. In Schleswig-Holstein kann ein Touri (wohnt also nicht in Sl-H) einen " Jahresfischereischein" auf begrenzte Zeit ( ne Woche oder so) z.B. beim Amt in Fehmarn ohne Prüfung käuflich erwerben. Was ich nicht weiß ist: ob man nun mit diesem "Grundschein" auch andere Gewässerkarten erwerben darf.  Gruß, Fidde


----------



## TitusFox (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

hallo fidde #h 

das hört sich ja sehr interessant an!
ist dieser schein auch für deutsche touri´s (sprich einen der z.b. aus ffm kommt)?
das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein! aber so ganz traue ich dem frieden nicht......glaube nicht das man damit in hessen oder nrw eine gewässerkarte bekommt!
das hat sicher wieder was mit dem sch*** länderrecht zu tun!

aber ein sehr netter beitrag von dir#6 

deutschland ist ja leider ein riesen wiederspruch in sich:c 
in hessen muss man nee prüfung machen und ein paar kilometer weiter net mehr;+

mfg T.F.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				TitusFox schrieb:
			
		

> leute die fische ohne sinn und verstand hinter sich werfen und so sterben lassen kann man mit dem lehrgang zum fischereischen bekehren....sehr interessant!|uhoh:


Wenn es eine allgemeine Prüfungspflicht gäbe, würde diese so manchen sicher davon abhalten.

Wäre die Prüfung der absolute Grundbestandteil zum Erwerb von Angelkarten, Vereinszugehörigkeit etc. wären manche vorsichtiger "erlernte" Vorgaben nicht zu missachten.

Auf deutsch ganz unmissverständlich gesagt:

Baust Du mit deiner abgelegten Prüfung Sch... ist der Lappen weg und Du fischst in diesem Land nicht mehr! |wavey:


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Soweit ich es weiss, kann jeder Tourist in Mac.Pomm und in S-H einen Urlaubsfischereischein beantragen. Dieser zählt dann für höchstens 4 Wochen und erlischt danach automatisch. *Gültigkeit nur für die Küstenangelei.*


----------



## Fidde (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Ich folgere: wer bezahlt ist im Norden nicht zu doof zum angeln !?!


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				Fidde schrieb:
			
		

> Ich folgere: wer bezahlt ist im Norden nicht zu doof zum angeln !?!


Wie schon geschrieben, der Schein zählt nur für 4 Wochen am Stck. und kostet rund 20,00 Euronen.

Geangelt werden darf damit nur an der Küste. Dieses wiederum ist *fast* nur im Winter interessant, da dann die guten Fische ion Küstennähe sind. Im Sommer, zu der Zeit, wo sich die meisten Urlauber dort aufhalten, ist das Angeln *fast* aussichtslos. 

Also geht schön hin, bezahlt und die Fischereibehörde nimmt Euer Geld um z.B. den NOK (Nord-Ostsee-Kanal) für uns echte Angler, mit Jahresfischereischein und NOK-Schein, mit Aal zu besetzen.|supergri

Die Frage ist jetzt, wer ist doof, die Angelscheinbesitzer oder die Touris.


----------



## tapaesser (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Im Übrigen :

Wer einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein hat, kann jederzeit, an der Ostsee auf Fischpirsch gehen. Also auch im Winter wenn die MeFo's da sind.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen :
> 
> Wer einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein hat, kann jederzeit, an der Ostsee auf Fischpirsch gehen. Also auch im Winter wenn die MeFo's da sind.


 
fast richtig...
es gibrt einige ausnahmen, nämlich:
brotender ufer (lübecker Fischereibezirk= jahreskarte von 16,- ist zu lösen)
und der gesamte osten (jahreskarte 20,- glaub ich...)
und dort würde ich auch nicht empfelen ohne scheine zu angeln, kontrollen sind recht häufig...
ansonsten glaube ich gibt es keine beschränkungen mehr...

grüße

Mirco


----------



## freegee (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und mich treibt die Verzweiflung über das deutsche Fischereirecht dazu, meine Meinung kund zu tun. Ich muss nach meinen Erfahrungen im Fischen in Kanada, Italien, Frankreich etc. und einigen Recherchen leider feststellen, dass Deutschland das einzige Land ist, in dem man einen Fischereischein benötigt. Vor 1990 gab es zwei Länder auf der Welt mit dem gleichen Problem, wie man weiß. Dies zeigt eindrucksvoll, dass das Fischereirecht ein einzig deutsches Problem ist! Schaut man es genau an, so werden in Deutschland als einzigem Land der Welt wohl keine Fische zu tode gequält!?  Was für eine seltsame Konstellation.  Ich gehe als Ingenieur und Beamter eben wohl zu pragmatisch an die Sache heran oder? Ist es nicht in Wirklichkeit der gleiche Wahn der Deutschen, der auch die Fahrschulkosten in Deutschland ins Unermessliche treibt oder die pervertierte Administration in Ländern und Gemeinden zum Stillstand bringt und uns schlussendlich in eine allgegenwärtige Hierarchie treibt? Mit einem Fischereischein, und das haben vetrinärmedizinische Studien ausreichend bewiesen, werden weder der Raubbau noch die Tierquälerei verringert, denn eine Prüfung kann keine  ethische  Haltung beeinflussen. Der wahre Grund für die Existenz eines Fischereischeinzwanges in Deutschland ist nach meiner Erfahrung und Bewertung, dass hier (ich meine die Fischereischeinprüfer) Leute, die sich in beruflicher Beziehung unterbewertet fühlen, endlich mal ein Gefühl der Macht bekommen.  Ansonsten würde mindestens ein Ethikprofessor und ein Veterinärmedizinier in den Prüfungen sitzen müssen. Die Staatsrechtler haben vor langer Zeit  die Wirkung dieser Maßnahme für ihre  jeweilige Partei erkannt  und somit unter den fliegenden Fahnen des "Tierschutzes" eine  massenwirksame und  wahlwirksame aber keinesfalls naturwirksame Gesetzgebung erlassen. Ich für meinen Teil werde in Luxemburg (ca. 100 km von hier) und in meinem Urlaub in Italien angeln und dies  ohne Fischereischein. Das ist streng genommen die Ankündigung einer Straftat im Ausland, die nach neuester Gesetzgebung auch im Inland strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann. Vielleicht sitze ich ja dann gemeinsam mit den üblichen Gewalttätern meine Strafe im Knast ab, mein Gott, was für eine Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel?! Überlegt doch mal Leute!

So, das war mein Beitrag, der musste mal raus, ich bin gespannt auf Kommentare.

Gruß
FreeGee


----------



## j4ni (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Danke! Unheimlich gutes Posing, sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Hallo freegee,
Du stehst mit Deiner Meinung über das Deutsche Fischereirecht beiweitem nicht allein da. Auch ich habe keinen Fischereischein und werde diesen auch nicht ablegen. Natürlich angele ich in Deutschland auch nicht, weil mir hier Einiges, angesprochenes tierisch auf den Nerv geht. Wenn ich in Deutschland und Österreich mal im Urlaub an befischbaren Gewässern vorbei komme, halte ich meist inne und schaue den Akteuren etwas zu (von Weiten, ich quatsche niemanden an) und es ist erstaunlich, wie oft ich auch in diesen kurzen Zeiten Kontrollen miterleben durfte. Der Gipfel war in Bad Mitterndorf an einem Sperrwerk musste ein junger Angler in 40 min dreimal seine Papiere, seinen Fang und auch die Köder zeigen. (drei verschiedene Kontrolleure). Nein, das tuhe ich mir nicht an. Bei mir ist Angeln auch zu einem Urlaubszeitvertreib geworden, mein Hobby ist es nicht dazu bin ich nicht fanatisch genug. Den 'sauberen' Umgang mit der Kreatur beherrsche ich berufsbedingt und die Erhaltung meiner Umwelt liegt mir schon mehr als 50 Jahre am Herzen. So fische ich halt nur für den sofortigen Bedarf etwas im hohen Norden (wie es mein login erahnen lässt) und die einheimischen Gewässer erfreuen mich nur als Wanderer oder Radler. Ich kaufe stets die notwendigen Fiskekort für die Gewässer (meist Jahreskarten, obwohl ich nur max. drei Wochen fische) ich bin jedoch noch nie kontrolliert worden.
Damit nicht gleich hunderte Fischereischeinbesitzer mit Spitzhacke auf mich losgehen, ich kann alle verstehen, die das Angeln auch in Deutschland schön finden, in Vereinen gebunden sind und die drittschönste Nebensache der Welt zu ihrem Hobby gemacht haben. Kann jeder halten wie er will.
Ja, freegee, und nicht nur die Sache mit dem Fischereischein läuft in Deutschland etwas seltsam.
beste Grüße in die Runde
(bin ab Mittwoch in Stockholm)
Schwefi


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Moin,


> Soweit ich es weiss, kann jeder Tourist in Mac.Pomm und in S-H einen Urlaubsfischereischein beantragen. Dieser zählt dann für höchstens 4 Wochen und erlischt danach automatisch. *Gültigkeit nur für die Küstenangelei.*


Nicht ganz richtig. In Meck/Pom ist dieser Schein auch für die Binnengewässer gültig. Aber der Schein allein reicht nicht , die entsprechende Angelkarte für das jeweilige Gewässer muß auch noch erworben werden. (wird manchmal vergessen)



> Dies zeigt eindrucksvoll, dass das Fischereirecht ein einzig deutsches Problem ist! Schaut man es genau an, so werden in Deutschland als einzigem Land der Welt wohl keine Fische zu tode gequält!?


Die Frage warum nur in Deutschland der Schein benötigt wird und der Rest der Welt ohne auskommt , wird keiner sinvoll beantworten können. Schon garnicht die Fischereischeinanbeter!


----------



## vs-schuhe (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Petri

also ich würde die Fischereiprüfung ABSCHAFFEN!!!Und ich denke, das die Tage dafür auch schon gezählt sind.

Ich habe in Norwegen,Schweden,Dänemark,Irland,Ukraine und Spanien gefischt, ohne Prüfung, aber mit einer Fischereiabgabe und das ist auf o.k.

In Deutschland habe ich die Prüfung schon vor 25 Jahren in NRW gemacht.



Ich glaube eine Prüfung, wird NUR in Deutschland verlangt?

Und ich kann euch berichten, das unsere Nachbarn besser Angeln wie wir oder besser gesagt mehr Fisch fangen.


----------



## BombenFischerNL (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

Hallo zusammen 

ich stehe nun vor diem problemm ich komme aus den niederlanden und besitze die große visakte mit anderen worten ich darf in den ganzen niederlanden angeln wie und wo ich will...

nun musste ich beruflich bedingt umziehen und wollte hier ihn deutschland meinem hobby nach gehen ... nun werde ich von den behörden gebremst die sagen mir ich muss ein kurs machen und dann eine prüfung ablegen und natürlich wollen sie dann auch noch ein schweine geld haben das kann es doch net sein oder???|krach:|krach:

mfg 


Holgi


PS: mich wundert es nur das man zum *******n in deutschland noch keine prüfung oder der gleichen brauch.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



BombenFischerNL schrieb:


> nun werde ich von den behörden gebremst die sagen mir ich muss ein kurs machen und dann eine prüfung ablegen und natürlich wollen sie dann auch noch ein schweine geld haben das kann es doch net sein oder???|krach:|krach:


 

Warum nicht, Ich persönlich finden den KURS gut, und bin auch der Meinung das niemand ohne Schein in DE angeln darf/soll. Welches Problem hast Du denn damit?


----------



## Dart (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



BombenFischerNL schrieb:


> PS: mich wundert es nur das man zum *******n in deutschland noch keine prüfung oder der gleichen brauch.


Das kommt noch...gaaanz sicher:q
Ansonsten, gute Frage. Ich finde es auch recht peinlich wenn mich Angler aus anderen Ländern fragen, wie und wo sie in Deutschland mal angeln gehen könnten, und ich denen nur raten kann nach Holland zu fahren|rolleyes
Evt, gibt es ja gesonderte Regelungen?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Warum nicht, Ich persönlich finden den KURS gut, und bin auch der Meinung das niemand ohne Schein in DE angeln darf/soll. Welches Problem hast Du denn damit?


Bist du nicht selber auch froh, wenn du im Urlaub irgendwo, ohne diese bürokratische Gelddruckmaschine, mal einfach angeln gehen darfst, und ganz einfach eine Lizenz kaufen kannst???


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



Dart schrieb:


> Bist du nicht selber auch froh, wenn du im Urlaub irgendwo, ohne diese bürokratische Gelddruckmaschine, mal einfach angeln gehen darfst, und ganz einfach eine Lizenz kaufen kannst???


 

Sicher bin Ich dann froh....#6

Nur seine Frage war ja darauf bezogen das er Beruflich nach DE gekommen ist ....


Und wenn Ich in XXX wohne (wegen Arbeit oder oder oder), dann muss Ich mich den Gegebenheiten einfach anpassen .... 

Hilft ja allet nichts ...#d


----------



## Dart (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Sicher bin Ich dann froh....#6
> 
> Nur seine Frage war ja darauf bezogen das er Beruflich nach DE gekommen ist ....
> Und wenn Ich in XXX wohne (wegen Arbeit oder oder oder), dann muss Ich mich den Gegebenheiten einfach anpassen ....
> ...


Ich sehe da nicht so den großen Unterschied, ob Gast oder beruflichen Ortswechsel, es ist schon echt peinlich, zumindest für mich, wenn mich Angler aus anderen Ländern fragen. Wenn ich ehrlich antworten müsste, würde ich denen sagen, das in meiner Heimat ausländische Gastangler unerwünscht sind. Das mache ich natürlich nicht, aber denen zu erklären das man in DE erstmal die Schulbank drücken muss, um zu angeln, erspare ich mir dann auch lieber.
Ist schon ein glitschiges Thema, gelle
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Ollek (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

:q Soll nicht kleinkariert wirken, aber wenn schon jemand namens *Bomben*fischerNL hierher umzieht und in unseren Gewässern angeln will möchte ich schon ein gewisses Verständis  vorausgesetzt sehen das dieser auch mit einer Angel statts C4 umzugehen weiss.

Nicht das der eine oder andere Verein eines Tages ne Bomben Überraschung an seinen bewirtschafteten Gewässern vorfindet.


----------



## Jose (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



BombenFischerNL schrieb:


> nun musste ich beruflich bedingt umziehen und wollte hier ihn deutschland meinem hobby nach gehen ... nun werde ich von den behörden gebremst die sagen mir ich muss ein kurs machen und dann eine prüfung ablegen und natürlich wollen sie dann auch noch ein schweine geld haben das kann es doch net sein oder???|krach:|krach:
> 
> mfg
> 
> ...



nu ja, das mit der 'sport'fischerprüfung für gastangler finde ich auch arg überzogen, andererseits wirst du evtl. länger in D wohnen, dann gilt halt inländer-recht, dumm gelaufen.

aber "schweine geld" möchte ich doch arg relativiert sehen, 5jahresfischereischein um die drei luckycrafts, der rhein pro jahr ebensoviel (viel mehr bleiben in demselben), was die lebenslang geltende prüfung angeht sind das vielleicht 3xTÜV, wieso also "schweine geld" (weil es 'berechtigt', jede menge müll am wasser zu lassen)?

außerdem finde ich dein _"mich wundert es nur das man zum *******n in deutschland"_ völlig fehl am platz. 
ich hab da keine animositäten/(vor)urteile gegen andere länder. 
ich gehe sogar mit käse auf barben.
und das ist kein schweizer...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

@Bombenfischer

In welches Bundesland ziehst Du denn, da gibt es recht große Unterschiede.


----------



## BombenFischerNL (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



> Warum nicht, Ich persönlich finden den KURS gut, und bin auch der Meinung das niemand ohne Schein in DE angeln darf/soll. Welches Problem hast Du denn damit?



men problem ist das ich einen angelschein aus holland habe und der hier nicht anerkannt wird....




> :q Soll nicht kleinkariert wirken, aber wenn schon jemand namens *Bomben*fischerNL hierher umzieht und in unseren Gewässern angeln will möchte ich schon ein gewisses Verständis  vorausgesetzt sehen das dieser auch mit einer Angel statts C4 umzugehen weiss.



äääähm ja nun ja ich angel auf keine fall mit C4...... 
ich finde es immer wieder lustig das einige leute sie ein bild machen nur über den nicknamen ....... aber nun ja ich angel auf jeden fall mit der angel so wie jeder hier denke ich mal 




> aber "schweine geld" möchte ich doch arg relativiert sehen, 5jahresfischereischein um die drei luckycrafts, der rhein pro jahr ebensoviel (viel mehr bleiben in demselben), was die lebenslang geltende prüfung angeht sind das vielleicht 3xTÜV, wieso also "schweine geld" (weil es 'berechtigt', jede menge müll am wasser zu lassen)?



lol...

also "schweine geld" 150€ kurs + prüfung und dann noch mal 30 € führ den schein 
so und dann kommen ja auch noch die tageskarten dazu.....



> In welches Bundesland ziehst Du denn, da gibt es recht große Unterschiede.



ich ziehe nach Rheinland Pfalz.


aber nun ja bis danne mal 

allen ein Petriheil

cya


----------



## Ollek (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



BombenFischerNL schrieb:


> äääähm ja nun ja ich angel auf keine fall mit C4......
> ich finde es immer wieder lustig das einige leute sie ein bild machen nur über den nicknamen ....... aber nun ja ich angel auf jeden fall mit der angel so wie jeder hier denke ich mal



 War auch nur n Joke, musste nich so eng sehen.  

Hoffe natürlich für dich das du noch ne Möglichkeit findest hier zu angeln.

Cu


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

In RLP bekommt man ohne Prüfung einen Fischereischein, wenn:

Der ständige Wohnsitz nicht in Deutschland ist. D.h, Du auch nach dem Umzug in den Niederlanden gemeldet bleibst. 

Oder

Du eine der Deutschen vergleichbaren Prüfung nachweisen kannst. Das dürfte schwierig sein, denn in den NL gibt es keine Prüfung. Du kannst höchstens versuchen bei der Behörde auf Gnade zu stoßen, wenn Du über mehrere Jahre lückenlos den Besitz des Vispas und somit Sachkunde aus Erfahrung nachweisen kannst. Da bist Du aber auf den guten Willen der Behörde angewiesen.


----------



## Duck 2 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



BombenFischerNL schrieb:


> men problem ist das ich einen angelschein aus holland habe und der hier nicht anerkannt wird....
> 
> 
> Hi Bombe,
> ...


----------



## BombenFischerNL (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*

nun ja ich werde mal schaun was sich machne läst XD wäre ja gelacht wenn ich hier in Deutschland nich angel dürfte XD

nun an alle gut fang und PetrieHeil

mfg 

Bombe


PS: ich wäre bei gelegenheit mein erfolg oder misserfolg euch mitteilen


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. März 2009)

*AW: Angelschein in Deutschland?!?*



BombenFischerNL schrieb:


> nun ja ich werde mal schaun was sich machne läst XD wäre ja gelacht wenn ich hier in Deutschland nich angel dürfte


 
Nun ja, was sich machen lässt wurd Dir ja von den Behörden schon gesagt. 




BombenFischerNL schrieb:


> nun werde ich von den behörden gebremst die sagen mir ich muss ein kurs machen und dann eine prüfung ablegen und ..........


 

Also Kopf hoch, ab durch den Kurs nebst Prüfung #6 Und schon darfst Du legal Angeln in DE.

Viel Erfolg dabei, evtl. auch Viel Erfolg bei anderen Möglichkeiten bzw. bei der Suche nach einem guten Mitarbeiter der Behörden .......


----------

